# Weathertech floor mats



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if the weathertec floor mats from a T&C will fit the Routan? Weathertech's web page says the don't have the custom fit all weather mats for the Routuan.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

marlinsfan said:


> Does anyone know if the weathertec floor mats from a T&C will fit the Routan? Weathertech's web page says the don't have the custom fit all weather mats for the Routuan.


 Fronts should fit, but you'd have to check the second row, they don't look all notched out like the VW ones. 
I'm not a huge fan of the vinyl/rubber floor mats but the Weather Tech digital fits look sweet! Too bad there is nothing for the second and third row in the digitals. I too want mats, kids just have no clue of where they've walked in or on. 

VW also has the monster mats for all three rows and you can do the van for around $160 off ebay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-V...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c599d5413 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-V...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c599e74e3


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow, thanks for that. I'm only looking for first 2 rows. My third row is always folded down and I have a cargo liner from an old X-terra that covers it pretty well. :thumbup:


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

I would be very interested in knowing if these mats will fit. Locally I have to order them and no returns. need to find a place with them in stock to try.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

*Weather Tech*

*NOTE----THESE ARE IN A DODGE NOT A VW* 

If you can confirm the seat distances they should work. I would *ASSUME* they would work because the 2nd row seats were fixed unlike the 2011 that are supposed to have adjustable 2nd row. 

Those mats look awesome but like the guys over there say it blocks the under storage. But at the price of mint carpets, the ultimate in kid proofing! I might even be sold on them, an I really prefer a carpeted mat. 

http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...ubber-floor-mats/page2?highlight=weather+tech 

Sorry for the external link, but I didn't want to hijack his pics.


----------



## dub_this (Oct 11, 2002)

I last emailed weathertech in june, their response is below; 

Unfortunately, the Routan and Town & Country floor plans are not the same. The All-Weather mats and FloorLiners for the Chrysler will not fit the Volkswagen. 

Feel free to fill out the Product Request Form found in the Customer Service section of the website and we will be able to contact you when the listing is updated. In the meantime, please let us know if you have further questions and we will be happy to help. 

Best regards, 

Derek 
MacNeil Automotive 
1.800.441.6287


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

go monster mats or go home...seriously they are great year round and worth every penny. i negotiated it when i got my car, but i'd buy no other mats for em


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

Going to pick the monster mats tomorrow from local dealer. His price is better than ebay! 

http://vw.partsestore.com/VWParts/e...s=false&viewType=&catalogid=200&siteid=216163


----------



## VWDAVID (Jan 12, 2011)

*How many mats comes standard?*

Hello All-
Just picked up a 2010 Rou... loving it so far. Of course, no manual - so dealer is ordering me one. Crazy question - but how many mats SHOULD I have gotten in my van? I have the 2010 SEL RSE... and I only got front and middle. Any help would be appreciated. And I agree - the Monster ones are awesome.


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

We have an 09 SE RSE, and we got carpeted mats for all three rows. Nothing for the cargo area.


----------



## VWDAVID (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the scoup - that's what I thought too... time to follow up with the dealer


----------



## VWDAVID (Jan 12, 2011)

*Only front (driver + passenger) and the 2nd row...*

Heard from my dealer and they tell me they only include front row and middle. So the 3rd Row is NOT INCLUDED. He checked for me with two others in the dealership who have one. If you got the third row in your 2009 - awesome. Looks like a cut back for the '10 and new 2011 models... cause the dealer even checked a new one that came in (the new 2011 model) and they don't have 3rd row mats either. No dispute because I can't seem to find it outlined in the VW brochure or manuals. Bummer. 

Guess Weathertech ones you mentioned - for the 3rd Row and Cargo area.


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

Weathertechs don't fit the routan. I bought the OEM VW Moster mats, 1st and 2nd row only, from my local dealer for $96+tax. I don't need third row, at least not yet. Our third row is always folded down.


----------



## stbaz (Feb 14, 2000)

marlinsfan said:


> I bought the OEM VW Moster mats, 1st and 2nd row only, from my local dealer for $96+tax. I don't need third row, at least not yet. Our third row is always folded down.


 me too


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, I finally got new mats! After rmbalisa stated "Go monster mats or Go HOME", I got the monster mats. All three rows shipped free for $139.75. Damn they are nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't have to worry about the rugrats destroying my carpets. Fronts and 2nd row were on sale for $88.15 and the 3rd row was on sale for $51.60, all off Ebay. I saw the guy had the 3rd row so with a little googling around I found an old auction with the front two rows on sale but no longer listed. I sent him a message thru Ebay asking if they had anymore and he listed a few sets but the sale is now over. It seems he may put parts on sale here and there. Very nicely, packed shipped fast, I had them the day after they shipped (a few states away), all in all a sweet deal. His store is http://stores.ebay.com/greenbriervw I'm not sure if I can link like that in the forums but I just wanted to pass a good deal along. These mats are worth every penny.:thumbup::thumbup:

Now I'm trying to modify a Passat dead pedal to fit where your left foot would rest on that angled upright to cover that carpet.


----------



## stbaz (Feb 14, 2000)

58kafer said:


> Now I'm trying to modify a Passat dead pedal to fit where your left foot would rest on that angled upright to cover that carpet.


Do you need to drill any holes? Any opinions on the best sources for this?


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

58kafer said:


> Now I'm trying to modify a Passat dead pedal to fit where your left foot would rest on that angled upright to cover that carpet.


Would love to see a DIY and/or pictures of the result. :thumbup:


----------



## VWDAVID (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah - love to confirm this fits nicely.

Think I would buy this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VOLK...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

...for my 3rd row only. Never came with one - grrrrrr.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

VWDAVID said:


> Yeah - love to confirm this fits nicely.
> 
> Think I would buy this one:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VOLK...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
> ...


That is a 100% direct fit, that is the 3rd row I just bought. The monster mats fit like a glove. VW also makes the Mojo Mats that are carpet not rubber like the monster mats. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-V...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


Stbaz and JETwagen,

I need to pull the one from my Passat wagon to see how it will fit. Measuring it looks close. I think I will need to do a little trimming to get it to fit and then I plan on using the rough side of velcro to hold it to the carpet. I can't bring myself to drilling holes in the van. If that does not work I may bend up some aluminum or stainless steel to make my own and fasten it the same way. I wish the R32 dead pedals wern't so expensive to try one. This is my only complaint of the interior of the van. I found a company online that makes custom cut floor mats that actually had a "runner" that covered that portion of the floor but went the monster mat way instead. So one way or another I will come up with something to cover that foot rest.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

*Monster Mats for 2011 The Same as Prior Years?*

About to buy the monster mats, but many places do not list accessories for 2011 Routans, only prior years. I cannot cross reference a parts number, so does anyone know if the "Monster mats" are different for the 2011 Routan?

I have the SE, so I would think other than the sliding 2nd row seats, nothing should be an issue with any Routan monster mat. 

Thank you!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

taxman100 said:


> About to buy the monster mats, but many places do not list accessories for 2011 Routans, only prior years. I cannot cross reference a parts number, so does anyone know if the "Monster mats" are different for the 2011 Routan?
> 
> I have the SE, so I would think other than the sliding 2nd row seats, nothing should be an issue with any Routan monster mat.
> 
> Thank you!



Here is VW's DIRECT accessory site:
http://www.drivergear.vw.com/vw08/SKUDetailsVW08F7B61550041.asp
http://www.drivergear.vw.com/vw08/SKUDetailsVW08F7B61554041.asp

Looks like they are the same from 09-11, I forget how the second row slides, if the base moves or just the seat bottom slides on the base. There should be enough clearance. Maybe try gettting a price online and see if your local dealer will match it, that way if they don't fit you can take them back. 
Good luck, I love our Monster mats.


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

Yes... the monster mat set work with all of the Routan models. I have the 2011 and bought a set and they fit perfect. Also, there are no issues with the second row sliding seats... they slide back and forth just fine.

I second the fact that they are worth every penny.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the help. 

I ordered them off of E-bay last night. However, there are a couple of issues with E-bay. 

It seems they pretty much force you to use Paypal if you want to buy much of anything. I for one did not want to open yet another on-line account, so I tried to pay with a credit card. It seems E-bay laundered the payment through Paypal anyways. 

The other issue is, while E-bay has my new address, they decided my shipping address is my old address of 7 years ago. I noticed when I got my FedEx tracker number. I called FedEx (that was fun to try to talk to someone whose English was not the best), but even being in transit, they cannot redirect, or hold at a FedEx center for pick-up. Only the shipper can do that on my order. Otherwise FedEx attempts delivery, and after that, I can redirect myself. 

I e-mailed the shipper about assistance with redirecting or holding - we shall see what happens.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep, it's all Paypal nowadays. And I too got shafted a few years back while buying bulk AA batteries (kids toys chew thru them). Ebay decided to streamline everything and used my parents address not mine. That would have been OK but the Zipcode changed and never got to me. Seller was stand up and even re shippied for free. Hope all works out for you, go and update your ebay account info now and everything will be OK from here on out! Oh yeah, and it seems the Uncle Sam is going to be looking for his cut in the near future from transactions thru paypal, if you have stock in pay pal dump it now because as soon as that happens the postal money orders will be the currency on Ebay again!




taxman100 said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> I ordered them off of E-bay last night. However, there are a couple of issues with E-bay.
> 
> ...


----------



## keeleefeefee (Mar 6, 2011)

Agree ... the VW Monster Mats are great. I put them in all three rows.

What to do for a cargo liner when the 3rd row is down? Best recommendations?


----------



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

Is it me or am I missing something with the VW monster mats. The second row didn't really fit correctly. The section that is supposed to fit under the front seats seems to be shaped incorrectly.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

napman41 said:


> Is it me or am I missing something with the VW monster mats. The second row didn't really fit correctly. The section that is supposed to fit under the front seats seems to be shaped incorrectly.


 The "U" shape in the middle goes behind the center console(so it can slide back), if that makes sense? I can snap some shots later if you want.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Walk-off mat*

For the 3rd row when it is down, I bought a mat from Loews (black) that is big enough, and can be trimmed with scissors or razor knife to fit . Price was right ($18) and it has a rubber back so liquids won't soak through.


----------



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

58kafer said:


> The "U" shape in the middle goes behind the center console(so it can slide back), if that makes sense? I can snap some shots later if you want.


 I kind of knew that the U shaped cut out gets centered behind the sliding console. What seems wacky is that when you line up the U shaped cut out the left side and right side don't line up with the openings underneath the front seats. To get the mat to lay flat you need to favor one side or the other. It seems like a typical American car lack of planning.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

napman41 said:


> I kind of knew that the U shaped cut out gets centered behind the sliding console. What seems wacky is that when you line up the U shaped cut out the left side and right side don't line up with the openings underneath the front seats. To get the mat to lay flat you need to favor one side or the other. It seems like a typical American car lack of planning.


 I'll check ours tonight when the van is home. I always favored the passengers side anyway, due the the rugrats entering that side from the entry door in the garage, and me trying to keep all their "fallout" on the plastic sill plate and the Monster mats and off my carpets. Then I either extract the smaller kid from the drivers side at the final destinations or tell them to get out on the other side.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Nope, plenty of clearance about a heavy 1/2" clearance wether shifted of evened up on the sides. I have the "tounges" pushed under the front seats and the 1/2" gap is just in front of the 2nd row seat bases. Maybe your caught under the front seats somewhere??


----------

